# X-Trail 2005 humming noise between 100 to 105 k/h only



## memo101 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi All

its my first time here and i really like my X-Trail I'm having this issue and i hope you can assist me in figuring out what the cause of this problem.

i hear a humming noise coming from the rear whenever i reach 100 k/H and only until i reach 105 K/h .

the nose always happens at this range only weather i'm putting pressure on the engine or not.

its coming only from the back so i guess its not an engine issue

mine is Xtrail 2005 manual transmission with Over 100 Kilos served.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check the rear wheel bearings. The xtrail is known to have issues with them going bust early.


----------



## memo101 (Aug 1, 2010)

aussietrail said:


> Check the rear wheel bearings. The xtrail is known to have issues with them going bust early.


Thanks for sharing information Boss :fluffy:


----------



## memo101 (Aug 1, 2010)

Now the steering wheel started to be shaky its vibrating like never before :woowoo:


----------

